# (shudders) Bobcat in the backyard!!



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday evening 'round 6:00, the dogs barked and barked for a while. And then for a while the duck hollered and made a racket. I couldn't see anything unusual. Husband came home & we were getting dressed to go running - I peeked out the window and there was a bobcat in my fenced backyard with one of my white midget turkey hens! It couldn't figure how to get back over the fence with it's catch. I ran out and it stared me down, then left the poor dead hen and went over the fence. Husband had to put his boots on, load the gun, and he came out to back me up. The cat hung around just outside the fence, waiting for us to leave I guess... My husband got a good shot at it. It was down in the red willow thicket, and we were afraid to go in after it to see if he had got it for sure or not.

But what a scare... I am sure it would have been back every night after the chickens and possibly eventually after the goats.

My worry is that it was a youngster, and there may be some others around. Every cottontail and jackrabbit has disappeared over the last year or two... 

I am rethinking a LGD. This is the first time anyone in our neighborhood has had a bobcat in the yard!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so terrifying... :shocked: ... :hug: 
we get one... in our back area also......we have a LGD that does a great job ....and the goats are smart... and respond....heads up alert....then run to a safe location close together when our LGD sounds off.....it is incredible to watch...He has a certain bark for danger.....
I haven't had any animals get killed..knock on wood... ....we haven't heard it or seen it around lately...it is very concerning ....because there are children around and their safety is at risk.......so we called animal control....and they said.... they can't do anything until it kills.....Oh my .... :shocked: :doh: :help: ...someone or an animal... has to die for it.... :roll: We wanted them to re-home the cat ...but no ...they won't do that.... :roll: 
Ca law says:
Mountain lions may be killed only 1) if a depredation permit is issued to take a specific lion killing livestock or pets; 2) to preserve public safety; or 3) to protect listed bighorn sheep.


I am so sorry ....about your hen... that goat killed ....I am glad no one else was hurt ....or worse :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is scary. I would definately think about getting a LGD for protection for your animals. If the bobcat knows there is an easy meal there it's sure to return for more so I would keep an eye out. We once had a bear come down into our apple orchard, but our dogs chased it off and we haven't seen it since, but it's scary to think if it had gotten near my goats. 

I am so sorry you lost the hen, but glad it didn't get more than that!! Maybe you could try an electric fence over the top of your fence for now until you can get a LGD??? :shrug:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

A bobcat was back yesterday and it took my pretty brown duck that laid a nice egg almost every day. :veryangry: 

It's jumping into my fenced poultry free range area through my new goat paddock that we just built, it climbed right over a 5'5 fence that has barbed wire for the top strands. I found a piece of fur in the barbs, leaving no question how it came in.

I am going to open the gate today just enough to setup a snare & leg trap. My neighbor is loaning me a wounded rabbit call. I will sit out with my shotgun and see if I can shoot it. My husband is out of town until Friday so this farm girl has to be brave and defend the homestead alone. 

I could use some :hug: and some good thoughts. Today is gonna be rough, and the bobcat may not even be back until tomorrow.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh PLEASE PLEASE be careful. I don't know what I would do as I have lived in the country most my life but this girl has never shot a gun, ever. 
We had a bobcat out oh several miles from me, that bit a dog, (the owner took off after the cat and kicked it until it let the dog). 

The Dept of Wild life came out shot the cat, and it had rabies, so they had to put the dog down also.

Please keep us posted and let us know you got the thing but that you are ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you!!! I hope you get him....and big hugs too :hug:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I didn't see it this morning - I sat in the canyon for a long time and waited as I know that is the route it follows. Worked on the fences some today, kept the poultry in the garden which has an 8' deer fence. 

Getting ready to go back out and watch the canyon for a while this evening.

Turns out trapping/snaring bobcat is illegal in CO so best I can do is try to defend my flock.

I did get another electric fence charger and will make the new goat paddock and poultry yard fences HOT.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

My neighbor said there is a rule known as the three "S's".....shoot, shovel, shut up. 

I'm wishing you luck on this one. Scary, scary stuff for sure.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Thanks - still no sight of the cat this evening! 

Dry fired the gun a lot while I sat there, practicing my aim. Basically, you just use the gun with no bullets, take aim, work on your breathing, and calmly pull the trigger while not moving the crosshairs. It's very meditative!

And I can't believe the wounded rabbit call won't even bring in a curious 'yote! I did get a magpie to land on a branch right over me and read me the riot act. :greengrin: 

Guess I'll be back out there tomorrow...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Zelda, Where in CO are you? 

I know where we are (North East of Colorado Springs). You can kill if they are in you livestock area and threatening the livestock. I would drag it in yard if I had to after it was KILLED.

And yep Becky is right. SSS. Shoot Shovel and Shut up.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I am in SW Colorado, kind of near Durango.

Today I hunted in the canyon until about 9:00 this morning, no sight of the cat. Put up the gun, went out to work on getting the electric fence up. At about 9:20 I saw the darned bobcat right near the garden fence where I have the chickens, maybe 50 feet away from me! By the time I sprinted to the house and got the gun, it was gone. I don't think it got one my animals this time, but it was definitely looking.

This one was much smaller than the first cat. I'd guess 15-20 lbs.

:hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Ok, Yep I have heard there are a lot in that area. Actually they are everywhere.

So you have a couple to contend with. I would carry that gun with you. 

Please be careful.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, there are a lot of big cats in this area.

No dratted bobcat this morning, though. I sat out in the poultry yard for a couple of hours. Ordered a Havahart live animal cage trap - the biggest 'professional' model - and some scent attractant.

Anyone want a bobcat if I happen to catch the it? :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can't bring yourself to " S S S" if you do catch it, you might be able to call the game commission to pick it up and re home it.....unless you think there will be repercussion for "trapping" it.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I had called the Division of Wildlife on Monday to advise me on what I could legally do or if they would trap it for me, and they still haven't returned my call. It's hunting season and they are super busy. :sigh: 

I just hope it's not a lynx! I don't think it's legal to even move a lynx to a new location.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wishing you the best of luck with your situation-very scarey. We recently heard something at the back of our property calling and when we described it to people, they all said they believed it was a bobcat. Never did I think one would come so close to our property. I have heard it one more time, so I am being very diligent in making sure the goats are not alone in the late afternoon/evening in the lower part of the property. Normally I don't close them up at night, but now I am. I am hoping it was a fluke thing that it came this close and has moved on.


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

That had to be frightening! Thankfully IN doesn't have those things! But we did have foxes and racoons after our chickens :sigh: That's all I can handle! :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

It's funny while I was reading this before the three S's came up, thats exactly what I was thinking!!! LOL I'm not the only *******!! I would have the hole already dug. If anyone asked I'd say you just burried your dead livestock! :wink: 
Sorry for your loss, Hope you get the bugger. Nothin like a woman with a gun!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

A few years ago we had a bobcat here in the yard - we didn;t ahve goats then - but it was scary anyways.

Stay safe!!!!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope you can take care of the cat/cats soon!
We had one that became very "tame" but wouldn't stick around long
enough to get a clean shot.I finally baited a trap with a dead chicken, trapped and shot the SOB.

He killed over 16 chickens,2 ducks,and a goose within a month. :GAAH: 
Haven't had anymore bobcat problems in years.If you do catch the cat please
Shoot it.Relocating in most states is illegal and you are only dumping the cat 
on someone else,or he may stare in the unfamiliar place.

I know you didn't say anything about relocating but some people do it :hair:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been raising poultry for years and live in couger country. This may sound out there but it works. I have my DH and DS pee around the property. We have watched **** and foxes stop at there "sign posts" sniff and turn away. If you have any friends with male dogs have the come over and walk the dogs around your pens and property line so they mark. (BTw this will not work if you are vegan)

The guy next door lost one of his lamas last month to a couger and it has been seen around here. I have had to build doors on all my animal shelds to lock everyone in at night. 

Best of luck with your cat issues. Get your gun close and try the "marking" it works.


----------

